# Game Thread: Saturday Feb. 4 vs Pistons



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fanciness returns:

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (22-22) - Detroit Pistons (37-6)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































*Anthony Johnson | Danny Granger | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard*

*Key Reserves:*























*David Harrison | Freddie Jones | Sarunas Jasikevicius*










*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































*Chauncey Billups | Richard Hamilton | Tayshaun Prince | Rasheed Wallace | Ben Wallace*

*Key Reserves:*























*Antonio McDyess | Maurice Evans | Carlos Arroyo*

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 13-7
Road: 9-15
Overall: 22-22 (4th in Central, 7th in Eastern, 14th in NBA)

Detroit Pistons
Home: 20-2
Road: 17-4
Overall: 37-6 (1st in Central, 1st in East, 1st in NBA)*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








*- 21.5 ppg in his first 2 games as a Pacer*








*- 30 points in last game*

*Injury Report*

*Pacers-*








- Knees 







- Elbow







- Groin







- Hip







- Concussion (Questionable)

*Pistons-*








- Ankle

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Chauncey Billups vs Anthony Johnson

Pacers 81
Pistons 80


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Man the whole pacer is Banged up damn that sucks oh well i expect close game until the middle of 3rd quarter when the Pistons make a run should be interesting to see how Peja reacts about carring a team.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Well I'll be at this game, going to be a different line up than i originally expected after getting the tickets. Pistons are the best team in the leauge so it should be fun.

This would be a tough win for any team, exspecially a majorly depleted pacers team. But I will guess a win for good luck.

Pacers 96

Pistons 94


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 92
Pistons 87


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> Man the whole pacer is Banged up damn that sucks oh well i expect close game until the middle of 3rd quarter when the Pistons make a run should be interesting to see how Peja reacts about carring a team.


dont worry he cant trust me i have experience


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

SHEED! said:


> Man the whole pacer is Banged up damn that sucks oh well i expect close game until the middle of 3rd quarter when the Pistons make a run should be interesting to see how Peja reacts about carring a team.


We only have 1 starter left from our original expected World Championship contending team


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

For who is hot you should have put the entire Pistons team minus Darko..

I'd like to have faith in this but I think we get blown out


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> We only have 1 starter left from our original expected World Championship contending team


And if we could pull out a win then this fakt would make it extra cool.

Indiana 102
Detroit 95


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 95
pistons 83


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I expect Fred Jones to start at the two and start out on Rip. He has done pretty well on Rip in the past and was fantastic against Kobe last night. We will have to shoot the lights out in order to win.

Pistons 82
Pacers 77


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

I don't think the Pacers will win, but for the fact that I'm a Pacers Fan

Pacers: 98
Pistons: 96


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 159....Pistons 70....


:curse: :curse: :curse: Detroit....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Pacers 159....Pistons 70....
> 
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse: Detroit....
> ...


lol

Pacers 88
Detroit 102


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This is the most important team to have Tinsley for. If Detroit decides to press and trap, it will be ugly to watch Jasikeviscius try and break it, and even uglier to watch Johnson try.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> This is the most important team to have Tinsley for. If Detroit decides to press and trap, it will be ugly to watch Jasikeviscius try and break it, and even uglier to watch Johnson try.


Our PGs were getting full court pressure all night from LA... and handled it very well... but the Lakers aren't exactly Detroit when it comes to D...

If we are hitting our shots... we will win... 

If not...

Pistons will most undoubtedly win...

I go for...

95-90
Pacers win...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> This is the most important team to have Tinsley for. If Detroit decides to press and trap, it will be ugly to watch Jasikeviscius try and break it, and even uglier to watch Johnson try.


Gill! Freddie's not great, but he can gain speed fast, so he should be able to advance more feet than anyone else and get off a decent pass.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill! Freddie's not great, but he can gain speed fast, so he should be able to advance more feet than anyone else and get off a decent pass.


We will get the ball past half court as a team... similar to the LA game...

Eddie Gill is one of the worst ball handlers under pressure I've ever seen in the NBA... I hope he does not play 1 sec.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Eddie Gill is one of the worst ball handlers under pressure I've ever seen in the NBA... I hope he does not play 1 sec.


He's a better ball handler than AJ, and is quicker than anyone else on the team.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

If we can play like we did agasint the lakers the pistons do not stand a chance and I mean that. Hopefully we are hitting our shots and crashing the boards. and I praythat we are getting to the free throw line


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't know is it only me thinking this way, but I definately think that Pacers are playing better without Jermaine. 

Do you know when Tinsley will be able to return?

Pacers: 77
Pistons:86


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I don't know is it only me thinking this way, but I definately think that Pacers are playing better without Jermaine.
> 
> Do you know when Tinsley will be able to return?



It might seem at times that we play better without J.O., but there's no doubt that he is missed, because the jumpshots are not going to fall every night...eventually you have to rely on the post to come up with some points...

Harrison can be dominant for one or two plays, but he is still too raw, and foul prone right now...

And I thought Tinsley was only going to be out for a week?...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

This is gonna be really really really bad...

Pacers 68
Pistons 92


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison is learning from Jermaine. Grr. Our only post presence learning from a perimeter forward about jump shots.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Jackson is starting? Wow.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

S-Jax is starting!!!!...

Game time...

LET'S GET IT ON!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice job A.J...


Offensive foul on Billups...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja and Foster missing layups. I can already see how this game will go. Sheed hits a 3.

3-0 Pistons with 10 minutes left in the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups gets his second foul. Yes! Arroyo is in.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Another foul on Chauncey... :clap: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah. Nice pass AJ, and even nicer layup by Foster.

10-6 Detroit with 7:30 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard and Foster are dominating the scoring. :biggrin: 

Pollard with a steal! Pollard with the dunk! Tied at 10.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pollard's on fire!!!...

10 pts...1 steal...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I have a feeling of suspense that I haven't experienced for a while watching the Pacers.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm glad S-Jax's back, and that was a nice block on Hamilton, but he must pass the ball if there's nothing there...

We need to get Peja going, because right now he has no points...

but great job from our big men so far....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard misses, and Peja attempts to get the rebound. He's been going after a lot of those. I like it. He's a better rebounder than Jermaine.

14-12 Pacers with under 5 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Wow Peja with four offensive rebound...

Pollard with 5, and 6 pts...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ouch, those missed free throws hurt. 

I don't know why, but it seems like back in the day (90's) people hardly missed free throws.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We outrebound, and outhustle them the entire 1st. qtr. and we're still down...

We must convert the FT's, can't let free points like that go to waste...


23-20..Indy trails...

Start of the 2nd. qtr.


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Harrison's playing great...

All tied 27-27..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What's up with Peja???...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Harrison goes to the bench...


9 pts...and only 1 foul so far...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Finally!!!...

Peja with the 3...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

46-45 Indy late 2nd. qtr...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow....takes the lead 46-45 on a SJax three.

Boy am I glad I'm an idiot with my score prediction...we might get my 68 final prediction in the first half


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers lead 51-50 going into halftime...

Glad to see S-Jax light it up so far, and amazing that he's even playing...

but Peja needs to come out looking better in the 2nd. half because he's really struggling right now....

and we need to get Danny going too, he's having a quiet game...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

S-Jax can't be the only one scoring...we need to get other players going...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

S-Jax with the 3!!!...

4-5 from downtown...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

24 offensive rebounds so far...

Season high...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Peja with the three....yes!

Finally!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Peja with the three....yes!
> 
> Finally!



Maybe that'll get him out of his slump...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Danny on fire!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We need to pull away now. Detroit will beat us if it's close in the 4th. As I say that, Granger gets a 3-point play.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pistons confused...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Let's get after it Danny....THE FUTURE is NOW


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We on fire!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks for listening to me, Indy! Pacers up 10 as the end of the 3rd draws near.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

10 point lead Indy...end of the 3rd...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Let's just end this game now...forget the 4th Quarter

9 and 9 for Danny on 4-7 shooting


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

D.G.'s such a special player, I knew he would come out strong in the 2nd. half and he's playing great on defense, offense, and rebounds...

Can't let Detroit even come close...






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This game reminds me of the Eastern Conference series they had a couple of years back. This is gonna be a really good game, ima keep it locked.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pistons only down 4 now. ****.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Sheed for 3....not good....lead down to four: 76-72


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Only a 4 pt. lead... :curse: 





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This one is gonna end on someone hitting/missing a buzzer beater.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That was a foul! Not a jump ball! Pollard is kicking *** in this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones extends the lead to 82-73 with 6:41 left in the 4th. Extend it!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice job Indy, lead back to 9...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah Fred

Up 9


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> That was a foul! Not a jump ball! Pollard is kicking *** in this game.



That was definetly a foul, but we got the ball back so it's all good...

and yeah Pollard is playing great, from start to end...

Harrison is not doing a bad job also...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Start the countdown to when Chauncey starts hittin consecutive trey's (im nervous)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed goes for a baby hook ala Magic Johnson, and misses. Prince lost the ball about 5 times, but kept getting it back. Why was AJ guarding him?

82-75 Pacers with 4:30 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We can't afford to have AJ on Prince and Freddie on Rip. Too much of a height disadvantage.

82-77 Pacers with 3:51 left.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Hurry up clock


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson! Finally. Saras fouls Billups on a near 3. We can't have him guarding Billups! We need to focus on defense, not offense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Correction, that was a 3. Thanks, Saras. Billups misses a FT, though.

Pacers up 5 with over 3 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billups drives on Saras and loses the ball out of bounds. Wow.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Greaaat call by the ref, there was definatley no foul there, Billups just lost the handle.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Surprising good D. from Runi there....

Pacer ball...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Rare FT miss from Mr Big Shot....fate's on our side tonight


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger hits! Pacers up 7. Hold on for another 2 minutes! Billups misses a 3 and Harrison rebounds it.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Danny is my Hero


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn Rip is one skinny *****, how much you think he weighs like 170?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Go Indy!!! Go Indy!!! Go!!!!...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> Damn Rip is one skinny *****, how much you think he weighs like 170?



LOL...

Less than that...:rofl:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is shocking. The Pacers crowd is actually chanting "defense", and it's not a recording. Nonetheless, the Pistons score.

AJ alley-oops to Harrison who lays it in. Ben Wallace fouled.

Pacers up 9.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Polllard and Foster checkin in!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Harrison's having a career night..... :clap: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

KobeBryant08 said:


> Damn Rip is one skinny *****, how much you think he weighs like 170?


I think it's 193. 

Wallace misses both. The game should be over, unless the Pistons begin unloading 3's, and they can.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Way to miss those free throws Ben...:rofl:





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea 193 sounds right considering he's so tall.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rip scores on Freddie. Freddie misses, but Ben Wallace tips it out of bounds. AJ fouled. Pacers up 7.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

My parents taught me to never trust a guy in a mask


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Who else thinks this win feels great? 

Pollard and Foster play very good together, also.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Best game of the year


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits both. Rip hits. Freddie fouled. Why? Do you expect to come back from 7 down with 7 seconds left?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

BOOOOO!!!...

Why foul???...

You lost...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Game over man...GAME OVER.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:cheers: :cheers: PACERS WIN!!!! PACERS WIN!!!!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Player of the game...

S-Jax!!!... for having the courage to come back, and play great...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

unbelievable...now lets go out and get that 8 seed like JO said


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

What a fun game. Glad I stayed in tonight.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 93-85 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 17
rock747- 12
Larry Legend- 3
Banjoriddim- 19
Auggie- 4
absolutebest- DQ'd
Jones2011- 16
Pacerholic- 81
Pacersthebest- DQ'd
jermaine7fan- 7
Jermaniac Fan- DQ'd
JayRedd- DQ'd

Winner- Larry Legend


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Pacers 159....Pistons 70....
> 
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse: Detroit....



Bump!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

That was such a great win for your team!!! Jackson was great and0 everyone played really well! Granger and Harrison both played aggressively tonight. Granger has the makings of a great basketball player. Im sure he will be a force to reckon with in this league. Great win! Congrats! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> Danny is my Hero


Yup. He really had a spectacular game. You guys are extremely lucky to have this guy. :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Yup. He really had a spectacular game. You guys are extremely lucky to have this guy. :cheers:



Wouldn't trade him for the world...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Congratulations on a huge win guys.I would have never thought the Pacers could win this game,but they really seem to be playing much better now.Have to read up on how they did it and watch the highlights on NBA.com...Wow Penn State beat Illinois at home...Wouldn't have ever guessed that one either.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Great and impressive win game guys..Pacerholic I'm feeling the avatar. Fred Jones is showing folks that he should be considered for 6 man of the year! Peja didn't have a great game and that's why it was really impressive. Granger, Harrison and Jones step there game up big time! You also clean the glass like a bunch of janitors.....good win once again. 

Pistons=not invincible...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Granger was all over the highlights on NBA.com.Wow only 7 turnovers....Kobe had seven tonight and seven last night too.Who was on Chauncey Billups?Judging by his stat line it must have been about his worst game of the year.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Diable said:


> Granger was all over the highlights on NBA.com.Wow only 7 turnovers....Kobe had seven tonight and seven last night too.Who was on Chauncey Billups?Judging by his stat line it must have been about his worst game of the year.


most Anthony Johnson


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

AWESOME WIN!! :banana:


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah baby yeah!

Wow what a great win for us! I am really liking the peja, pollard, and foster lineup. I just wanna say take that Fu<KERs! hahahhahahahha GOOO INDY :banana:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

YEAH, I just woke up, such a great win :banana:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I was at this game and I must say this is probably the Best game I have been to. The atmosphere was great. It was the loudest NBA game I have been to. The fans were all pumped up. This win was huge for the Pacers. Hopefully they can continue to keep on winning.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Pacerholic I'm feeling the avatar.



Thanx alot Kitty, much appreciated.... :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jdohman said:


> Wow what a great win for us! I am really liking the peja, pollard, and foster lineup.



Peja did hit a couple a 3 and had a nice driving dunk, but besides that, he was pretty much a non-factor...

Pollard, and Foster played great, but you forgot Harrison, who easily had the best game of his young career, and finally stayed out of foul trouble....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Our Warrior last night...


----------

